# Chomper Blues



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Live "Bluefest" Rpt. 12/31*

Got the word earlier and just confirmed with Sandflea as the BIG BLUES have invaded Pea Island.

Flea, C-Dog, Drumdum and others are having a blast with the 10-15 pounders as we speak. The run has been going on here for about two hours.

Go get em! 

The Bucket, NS4D and myself are headed down tommorrow!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way Cool......*

Hookem up.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Live pics from Pea Island*

Flea just sent me these two cam-phone pics. He had to run as their killing the fish!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I just got in and YEH...It was decent..I left them biting...

Lots of fish being caught..The best blue run in 7-8 years..I'll get some pics up in a little while


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

How're the guys catching them - cut bait, artificials, ? Cheers and Happy New Year.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wish I was not 6.5 hours away or my hopkins would be in there.

Get 'em guys...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Forgot the metal rod when I headed out. Rode by and turned around and went back got the rod and came back....slowed up...stayed out a while and didnt see but 5-6 fish caught....On another note, met up with Shooter, Cdog and the almighty Sandflea himself...real nice group of guys!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fished the point and only got doggies til about noon then had to head back to wilmington. i guess it was about 1:30 when i passed through pea island and saw all the cars and one guy had a fish layin by his feet at the truck but it was startin to rain and i was too lazy to walk over the dunes and check it out. oh well, glad to see em blitz again. time to go chase the reds in the kayak for a week until class starts back up .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Forgot the metal rod when I headed out. Rode by and turned around and went back got the rod and came back....slowed up...stayed out a while and didnt see but 5-6 fish caught....On another note, met up with Shooter, Cdog and the almighty Sandflea himself...real nice group of guys!


 Sorry Tater and I missed meetin up with you as well,Treed.. It was a blast,catchin on bucktails,metal,and plugs of all kinds.. Saw quite a few folks bowed up all along Pea Island.. Fish were spead out over a pretty big area,when I got there,but there were several being caught,and seemed ta be no shortage of em.. 

I was glad to see a smile back on Cdog's face again,he's had a rough yr,but looks like this will help.. 

Fish were spread from Corolla all the way to Pea Island.. I got a pretty good pic of Tater with his first big bluefish. Great having him catch his first big blue and get to witness what I did 20 or so yrs ago..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> fished the point and only got doggies til about noon then had to head back to wilmington. i guess it was about 1:30 when i passed through pea island and saw all the cars and one guy had a fish layin by his feet at the truck but it was startin to rain and i was too lazy to walk over the dunes and check it out. oh well, glad to see em blitz again. time to go chase the reds in the kayak for a week until class starts back up .


 uncdub,you're not going to want to hear this,but got it from three very reliable sources that there were 4 drum caught at the point this morning early.. I went there this evening,freind of mine from TW'S told me he watched a young guy hook up with what he thought was a big drum on two different occassions,broke em both off.. All this took place before I got there. Anyway,all I could manage from there this evenin was doggies myself.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

All kinds of stuff in the N.C. surf today. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1923/limit/last1

Pic taken in Corolla about 4pm today.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

mmmmm...shark bait...lol


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

There was a nice blue blitz up near Pea Island today, got me a 14 1/2 lb one, nice way to finish out the year .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish... hope you guys are having fun and tell your dad i say hello and good luck the rest of the trip

thanks for the report

neil


----------



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

I fished OI cat walk all night fri. From 9:00 till 6:30 A Sat. Saw 5 stripers, was told 12 were caught first 2 hrs after dark. I didnt get a hit.
Got some breakfast at liberty & checked out a few places along 12 looking for THE spot.
I had my transit in the truck and held it steady with a eye of my rod.Was really zeroing in on boats off shore. First time trying that-worked great. didnt see much of nutt'n useful-BUT- Then I see a big comm. boat working way past OI.I thought hell they got spotter planes so it must be something happening that way.
Went to coquina just north of ramp- cant drive north. got there bout 8 put bait out and threw a hopkins. Not a thing. It Started pouring rain 12:30 most everybody left. 2 or 3 guys south bout 300 yds.Bout 15 mins later I looked up beach and the surf was boiling. bait jumping,NO BIRDS! Chunked to it 2 - 3 times nutt'n. Then All hell 
broke loose. BIGG blues slapping my waders, both rods
hooked up- Pouring down rain - some older gentlemen come from some where. I hollowed to him have at it if you want. And the party started. He grabed bait rod,I dont think he fishes much but he did land a couple. EVERY cast for about 45mins I either landed or fought one. They were so thick I was snaging em if one didnt eat it first. Snaged 1 in the back under top finn- That was a nice wrestle- got one in the tail- nother good battle- all these weighed from 8 to 24 LBS. YES I said 24LBS. Took pics. will post when I get them back. took some with phone cam but to blurry. most weighed 15- 16 IT WAS THE GOOD OLE DAYS AGAIN!!!! 
Never thought I'd say it but after an hour- I had had enough. By this time must'a been a 1000 ppl lining the surf south of me. For as far as i could see. men -women and children.Some ppl with these little spinners- I just sit back on cooler and watched it unfold - took pics too- IT WAS THE second best time I have ever had with my draaws on- I've fished hatteras 25 of the last 36 days and 5 of them was all night and the next day till bout dark.up till then I only caught shark and skate- GLAD I WAS FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO BE THERE--


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice........*

Good fish...Great job.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I merged the two threads.*

EDM boarder and greyghost both had some interesting storys,so merged it with original thread to make it a more interesting report and thread..


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*Another case of the blues*

Started Saturday morning at the Point where Kevin and I made a quick and unsuccessful paddle out to the shoals. Saw a guy in a surf-launch skiff catch a 30 plus pounder on a pencil popper - first cast. Thought it was going to be our day until the wind started blowing. Current and wind pushing us into the washing machine. Considered trolling around in the Hook until a rouge wave flipped me. Abort mission! Plan B. Drove the beach looking for life. Loads of birds but too far out for the surf sticks and too bumpy for the yaks. Stopped at Pea Island north of the Visitors Center. As soon as I walked over the dunes I see hundreds of birds diving, a dozen guys lined up and bowed over, and blues boiling in the shore break. Run to the car. Grab the casting outfit. Hopkins. Hit the beach. Big blues chasing menhaden and trout onto the beach. I grab a 15 pound chopper by the tail and swing him onto the sand. Blues bouncing into my ankels. Total pandemonium. These are the "good-ol-days" my Dad told me about. Chased the birds north for a few hours but the tide had pushed the mass of fish over the bar. Glad I got into this legendary action. Hope it lasts and I can show my daughter, not just tell her about, the good-ol-days. 

Ric


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's one youngen that got to experience*

what I did,back in the day...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I think i missed the full out blitz but it was nice to see anyways.



14 1/2 biggest one I've even seen in peson.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

let's hope this is the start of another cycle and not just a one time thing


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> let's hope this is the start of another cycle and not just a one time thing


 Sorry that I don't share your thoughts,uncdub,I like my specks and pups too much in the winter when nothin else will bite.. Also,there could be a down cycle on the stripers once these rascals show up in the surf in force..


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

We got into em up at Coquina down to the inlet. that was one SWEET day of fishin. What a way to end the year. Chasin birds up & down the beach picking up JUMBO bunker trying to get away from the blues for fresh bait......Awesome.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah that's true. i would just like to be able to see what the true blitzes are all about after hearing how they used to be when i was still in diapers. my granddad told me stories of throwing a beer can in the water and watching it get destroyed .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I can tellya a couple,even after the "oledays". You see these big fish were just offshore,at times hunkering near wrecks and such.. Just this spring we couldn't get the seabass we were catching through the heard of parana. A few yrs back I dropped a wreck bouy,and it started floating away. Figured out what was going on after I took a look at my bottom machine.. The rascals had eaten the cord ,which evidently was too thin   Another time we were in them so thick offshore and we were tired of removing the hooks. I took a no alibie lure,left out the hook. The rascals would eat it and even with no hook you could bring them along boatside..   

Personally,I'll pass on big bluefish,if the stripers,pups,and specks stick around.. Although,it was fun to have one big blitz of em.


----------



## CBodie (Dec 25, 2005)

Was at PI this weekend. Our timing was way off. Was huntin' stripers and got fleas from all the dawgs.... 

Anyways good to hear people got some action.

Next time we'll be going for the doggies and maybe we'll get bit by some of those pesky rockfish..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Was awsome to see my first blue blitz and as a added bounus they were so thick I even caught one...  Will post a weekend report with pics soon.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hey DD..............*

"I went there this evening,freind of mine from TW'S told me he watched a young guy hook up with what he thought was a big drum on two different occassions,broke em both off.. "His name wasn't Jesse was it????????????


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

back in the day...i was at the VB strip for a job interview...had some time to kill so i walked the boardwalk...saw a big blitz comming my way...8-9+ lb greys getting run right up on the beach...put 4 in the trunk and ruined a good suit...blues are eating machines...they will eat,puke,eat,puke,etc...only fish known that will do that...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fox Watersports said:


> "I went there this evening,freind of mine from TW'S told me he watched a young guy hook up with what he thought was a big drum on two different occassions,broke em both off.. "
> 
> His name wasn't Jesse was it????????????


 Don't know,but that would be poetic justice...


----------

